# Acceptable coat



## HERNAMEISRUKA (May 29, 2017)

I was talking to a friend of mine with a dark sable, because I have a female sable and we were discussing coats, so I did some research came across this site. https://pethelpful.com/dogs/Colors-of-German-Shepherd-and-Alsatian what is the whole issue with non acceptable vs rare. I mean I understand breed standard but in my opinion all variations were once uncommon. In my opinion why label one rare, and one unacceptable. If the line is pure and the pedigree is there why would a kennel not accept the dog and the dog not be aloud to participate in show. Just looking for opinions, I have also heard some people say sable isn't popular. Witch I find insane there was a point where I wish we had liver, white, and fawn breeders in my area. I got a light sable and I would lover her no less with any other coat weather it be long, medium, short, liver, spotted, or panda. Just wanna here some opinions. Pls no negative remarks thanks


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

some colors are against the standard. Realistically, none of the "acceptable" colors are rare, just more uncommon in certain lines. You won't find a lot of sable showline dogs, for example, but it's actually the dominant color in the breed.

That website, however, is full on inaccurate information. Whites, livers, blues, etc are all considered purebred dogs. They simply aren't allowed in the showring because they are outside the standard. For example, for the purpose of genetics, black/cream, black/tan, and black/red are all black/tan but a separate gene infects intensity of color. That is what causes the range from creamy tan to a deep red. No matter the color, all are considered purebred. Purebred simply means that both parents were purebed - it doesn't mean that they were good specimens of the breed or that they should have been bred. What they list as "rare" and "unacceptable" are all unacceptable colors re the standard.

The standard calls for deep vibrant color. So silvers are something to not be bred for. Livers and blues are dilutes. Liver is diluted tan while blue is the dilute of black. Many dilutes tend to have tan noses and light eyes, another factor against the breed standard.

The standard is what makes our breed what it is. It is how we can say "I want a German Shepherd" and can say exactly what traits of physical looks, mental ability, and temperament we like about the breed and know what we can expect the puppy we are buying to look and act like once it is an adult.

Here is a much better website about color in the breed. Frankenhaus German Shepherds - Color Genetics

Color Genetics in German Shepherds

Dog Coat Colour Genetics

and the GSD standard German Shepherds » SV Standard


----------



## HERNAMEISRUKA (May 29, 2017)

thanks for all the info I guess I just got fired up seeing the word unacceptable and knowing they cant compete bugs me cause they are the same breed 100% pure but just the color of the coat is there gonna say unacceptable. like they are frowned upon.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

In my opinion why label one rare, and one unacceptable. So said the OP.

Rare -- capitalizes on non-standard colours , for marketing and profit.

Unacceptable --- knows the requirements set out by the standard and is honest .

all a matter of wording then and how the breeder feels about it .


----------

